# The legend of King Arther, merlin and the knights of the round table (14 pics)



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it myth?..... or was it real?..... well you can decide for yourselves. If you dont know much about this legend, basically it involves a King (arthur!)... a sword called Excalibur..... a hippie wizard type, called merlin.... and a group of dashing knights..... of the round table. (at this point you may wanna make a cup of tea or sit back and relax or something.... and i'll try not too bore you.... too much  )

I visited Tintagel (google it for more info..... if your interested)..... on the north devon coast..... it is suppose to be THE home of King Arthur..... the castle ruins are perched high on an island, with crashing seas surrounding it.. it was built in the early 13th century (which means its ****ing old)..... and you can see why the myth is attached to it..... the area is..... well...... mystical looking!

..... and btw if you ever go to tintagel, just agree that it was all true and it did happen there..... EVERYTHING in the town area is named after the myth... i.e. 'king arthurs inn'..... 'merlins gift shop'..... etc... you get the drift... so they believe that if it happened at all..... it happend in tintagel.... of course the latest film of king arthur, starring Clive Owen didn't feature Tintagel..... in fact it stated that the king was from somewere else... i believe the letters are still pouring in the complaints office at the film studios.... they were so PI$$ED that the film company did that.... again mention it and your likely to get a pitch folk in your back.

Anyway.... here we go... on the way down to the entrance....












The main entrance area......






This is called 'merlins cave'.... not sure why they put merlin in a cave, maybe he had a serious body odour problem or something..... like "hey merlin look.... a nice cave just for you"....... "but i want to be up there with you guys?".... 
"what?.... why?.... look its all yours.... do whatever you want down here.... its just for you man!"
"oh yea..... i suppose.... if you put it that way..... thanks guys!"
*under breath*..... "yea whatever... smell you later merlin..... you freak"

Either that or he was just anti-social...... 






Hey your roosting in my spot!
















another view of merlins cave...... poor bastard.......






you dont wanna fall in here.....











One of the main rooms...... possibly were 'the round table' was.....






the larger island... with the main entrance etc..... (the sun was on this side all day, so i couldn't get a decent shot)






The cool smaller island..... bit like something from LOTR, dont you think?..











I have a few more for my d/s buddies, which i'll post later..... thanks for looking.... if you made it this far


----------



## anicole (Apr 17, 2006)

Angel, these are phenom shots!  That town should use them as brochure material!

Merlin ... smell ya later you freak ...   you're a riot, dude ... A RIOT!!!

That second shot does it for me ... all those lovely blues!  They're all wonderful, don't get me wrong ... that just happens to be my favorite!  The view of Merlin's cave through the stones is pretty awesome, too!

You have multitudes of talent, fella ...


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful shots man! Looks a great place (with lots of history) to just wander around and shoot.


----------



## Randog (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful work Arch! Very well done pic's and story! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 17, 2006)

Schmokin Arch.  wow... the scenery is stunning man..I would give almost anything to see this.  Well done buddy.


----------



## melcooney (Apr 17, 2006)

WoW! You really get a feel for the history from your pictures! I also enjoyed the commentary you added! Two thumbs way up!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw a show on the Discover channel where a group of scientists / archaeologists / historians...were trying to uncover more about King Arthur.  

The idea they gave was that the real King Arthur was from a much earlier period than commonly though.  He wouldn't have had a castle...is was more like a hall.  They were unearthing ruins at the top of a hill, don't remember the name but it wasn't near the sea.  The knights would not have been the shining armor type of knights that we think of...more like barbarians.  

His body is supposed to be buried in a tomb at some church somewhere...but they couldn't confirm that.


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks guys.... its a great day out.... if its not raining!

Mike , yea i'v seen a few things before and i'v been to the place (which was a hall) were the round table is suppose to be...... its somewere alse in england... cant remember where..... and he was suppose to much earlier.... the 6th century i think.... so its difficult to say what the hell went on.... tintagel was only suppose to one place (of course they believe the main place) for arther and his croneys...... but theres a couple others over england.....but its intertesting stuff :thumbup:


----------



## digital flower (Apr 17, 2006)

Arch thanks for posting these, they are superb. I was in Tintagel last fall. My pictures of the old Post Office didn't come out did you get one? It is such a classic English building.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 17, 2006)

:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

giving ya bow-y guys.....

just great archangel....your totally awesome....

i wanna see this....in person...maybe one day, me and nicole and -alliope can visit....talk about fun...!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent shots Angel - and I love your commentary too! You're too funny!!  Great photos and  beautiful colors!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, I want to travel to England ... NOW!
This green, the blue of the water, all that history captured in your photos ... I am all fascinated. And Devon is a place I have never been to before. 
(But what do I say, I've only just come back from the States, I just MUST NOT think about travel again!)


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks guys....... digital flower pictures - i didn't get a shot of the old post office..... i was gonna get it on the way back, but we ended up going a different way  ...... really want to get that one too..... have to visit again.

raven you guys can come visit if you want  ..... and you lafoto :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent post, Arch! :king: I read tons of King Arthur books when I was a kid, but have never seen any of the places associated with the legend. Tintagel looks like a beautiful place to hike and take pics (on a sunny day). And I loved the running commentary you posted with the images. Two thumbs up!


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 17, 2006)

Really love the contrast and exposure in all of these. Fantastic photographs !


----------



## JonK (Apr 17, 2006)

fantastic series archangel!  love the contrast/saturation and excellent compositions thruout....the witty banter made the seemingly-never-ending scrolling all the more worthwhile   :thumbup:


----------



## Rahb (Apr 17, 2006)

I love Arthurian legend.  I love different aurthor's takes on the legen/history.  I read one book that portrays merlin as a mad man that people fear and is a luney, then it turns out he is the god Pluto that was cast from mount olymbus by the vulgate (the first bible) which was proclaimed to be a god killing word.  He stole the vulgate and was hiding it from the other gods to prevent them from destroying it.  he cast it into the lake...the lady of the lake turned it into a god killing sword that song with truth and justice and morality.  basically along those lines.  I've read a few others


----------



## Lensmeister (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome shots ... This is one place I SO want to visit !


----------



## JonnyD70s (Apr 18, 2006)

The first one is orgasmic and i'm getting wet over 10, 11, 12 ,13 and 14. You had the perfect light!

more more more


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2006)

Great job dude!

Rob


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd say same as everyone, but as it was already said 20 times, I'll not bother repeating it 

As I saw this series, I thought that it would be nice to make some others shootings in the same style, but at night. With long exposure times, the sea would become like wool (not sure of the word), something very soft. But's just an idea, you see


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 18, 2006)

They are awesome, but #3 with the main entrance does it for me. I like the textures and the way you caught some of the ocean horizon through the dorr..nice series!


----------



## 303villain (Apr 18, 2006)

dude i always wanted to go there! those are great!


----------



## Arch (Apr 18, 2006)

hey thanks alot guys, really appreciate the comments


----------



## Mohain (Apr 18, 2006)

Awsome series AA. Fantastic ruins. I'm off to Devon weekend after next, I really must visit this place. Great, great post :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks.... yea you should visit this if you can mohain, its an awsome place to see in person


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh my.. these are just heightened with the 'probability', what a location! Just ripe with magic. And the photos are so clear and beautiful, with great angles to make them interesting and add drama. Just astounding. I would love to see these in a photobook or something. If you make one at viovio.com and sell it through their site, I'd buy it for sure!


----------



## Foffen (Apr 20, 2006)

A pleasure for both eye and mind. Fantastic post, archangel. Thank you so much.


----------



## Fate (Apr 20, 2006)

Real nice shots  love them


----------



## nitefly (Apr 20, 2006)

great shots and a great read


----------



## gracie (Apr 21, 2006)

Archangel,  the images are tremendous!!  You should create a photobook to pass to family and friends


----------



## Arch (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------

